# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններ կերպարվեստի պատմությունից

## Շինարար

Երբեմն ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր պատմություն եմ գտնում նկարչի, քանդակագործի, նկարի, քանդակի կամ գոբելենի մասին, բայց ահա համապատասխան թեմա չկա: Առանձին թեմա բացելն էլ հարմար չէ, որովհետև գուցե ընդհանրապես քննարկում չգնա, իսկ եթե քննարկումը ցույց տա, որ արժե այդ մասին թեմա ունենալ, բաժնի մոդերը միշտ էլ կարող է մի քանի գրառումներ առանձնացնել: Ես սկսեմ:

----------

Chuk (14.12.2010), Jarre (15.12.2010), Skeptic (17.12.2010), Yeghoyan (15.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (15.12.2010), ՆանՍ (15.12.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Տեղեկատվությունը թխել եմ այստեղից: 

* Նկար 1*

*SKELLETON HORSE – STEPHEN GAMMELL*



Սթիվըն Գեմմըլը մանկական գրքերի ամերիկացի պատկերազարդող է: Առաջին գիրքը, որում հանդիպում են նրա նկարները, կոչվում է «Ընկույզի առևտւր« (A Nutty Business), որում պատմվում է 
 մի ֆերմերի մասին, որը որոշել է անտառի բոլոր ընկույզները վաճառել, և այդ ագահին պատերազմ հայտարարած սկյուռիկների մասին: Սկյուռիկները պատկերվլ էին նկարչին բնորոշ ոճով, և երեխաների հոգեբանությունն այդ սարսափը տեսնելուց հետո չէր վերականգվում: Ընդհանուր, Գեմմըլը պատկերազարդել է 15 մանկական գրքեր:

Գեմըըլի մի քանի այլ պատկերազարդումներ:

----------

CactuSoul (15.12.2010), Chuk (14.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (15.12.2010), Հարդ (15.12.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Էս նկարները մանկական գրքերում են պատկերազարդված եղե՞լ:

----------

Jarre (15.12.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Նկար 2*

*Բրունո Ամադիո «Արտասվող տղան»* 



Բրունո Ամադիոն (1911-1981) իսպանացի նկարիչ է, հայտնի է իր «Լացող տղաների» նկարներով: Վերևի նկարը նկարել է 1973թ.-ին: Նկարում պատկերված է թափառական տղա, որին հեինակը փողոցում է տեսել… Նկարն ավատրվելուց հետո տղան մեքենայի տակ է ընկել և մահացել: Մի շաբաթ անց այրվել է հեղինակի արվեստնոցը, և միայն այս նկարն է, որ չի վնասվել: Նմանատիպ ևս 2 հրդեհներ է վերապրել «Լացող տղան»: Այն համարվում է անիծված, նույնիսկ ասում են, թե նկարում բնակություն է հաստատել աշխարհի վրա զայրացած տղայի հոգին: Հեղինակը «Լացող տղաների» մի ամբողջ շարք ունի, որոնք բոլորն էլ նման առեղծվածային դեպերի հետ են կապված: Ի դեպ կն նաև «Լացող աղջիկներ»:

----------

CactuSoul (15.12.2010), Chuk (14.12.2010), Morg (17.12.2010), Yeghoyan (15.12.2010), Հարդ (15.12.2010), ՆանՍ (15.12.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էս նկարները մանկական գրքերում են պատկերազարդված եղե՞լ:


Այո, հեղինակի պատկերազարդմամբ վերջին գիրքը լույս է տեսել անցյալ տարի:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Այո, հեղինակի պատկերազարդմամբ վերջին գիրքը լույս է տեսել անցյալ տարի:


Մի քիչ չեմ հասկանում: Առաջին դրածդ նկարները ինչ որ ուսուցողական տարր պարունակո՞ւմ են իրանց մեջ:

----------


## Շինարար

*Նկար 3 

Hands Resist Him - Bill Stoneham* 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

Բիլ Սթոունհեմի «Նրան ընդդիմացող ձեռքերը» հեղինակը նկարել է 1972թ.-ին Կալիֆոռնիայում: Հեիղնակի խոսքով՝ նկարում հենցի ինքն է պատկերված 5-ամյա հասակում, դուռն իրական և երազների աշխարհի բաժանման գծի պատկերացումն է, իսկ տիկնիկը այն ուղեկցողը, որ կարող է տղային այդ աշխարհը տանել: Մի անգա նկարը գտան աղբակույտում, այն գտնող ընտանիքը տուն տարավ և կախեց պատից: Առաջին իսկ գիշերը 4-ամյա դուստրը վազելով գալիս է ծնողների սենյակ և ասում, որ նկարում երեխաները կռվում են: 

2000թ.-ի փետրվարին նկարը տեղադրվել է eBay ինտերնետ-ակցիոնում. Շուտով eBay-ի ադմինիստրատորի էլեկտրոնային հասցեին նամակներ են գալիս, որոնցում նամակագիրները բողոքւմ են, թե նկարին նայելուց հետո ինքնազգացողությունը վատանում է, նույնիսկ սրտի նոպաներ ու ուշաթափություններ են ունենում: Ձեր իսկ անվտանգության նկատառումներով նկարը սփոյլեր թեգերի մեջ եմ առել:
 1025 դոլար նկարը գնել է Չիկագոյի մերձակայքում բնակվող Կիմ Սմիթը:

----------

CactuSoul (15.12.2010), Chuk (14.12.2010), Yeghoyan (15.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (15.12.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի քիչ չեմ հասկանում: Առաջին դրածդ նկարները ինչ որ ուսուցողական տարր պարունակո՞ւմ են իրանց մեջ:


Ես ինձ հետաքրքրած տեղեկատվությամբ պարզապես կիսվում եմ, գուցե էլի մեկին հետաքրքիր լինի, իսկ թե որքանով է ուսուցողական եղել, թող գրքերի հրատարակիչները մտածեն: Ի դեպ շարքը շարունակելի է, բայց հիմա զբաղված եմ, դեռ կգամ:

----------

Դեկադա (14.12.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Նկար 4*

*Ֆրենսիս Բեյկոն*



Բրիտանացի նկարիչ Ֆրենսի Բեյկոնն ամբողջ աշխարհում հայտնի է իր սյուրռեալիստական և հոմոէրոտիկ նկարներով:Առաջին հայացքից թվում է, թե սովորական նկարներ են, բայց ուշադիր նայելու դեպքում ցանկություն է առաջանում կծկվել և թաքնվել մութ անկյունում, որ չտեսնես ժամանակակից կերպարվեստի այդ ստեղծագործությունը:
Հեղինակի այլ նկարներ

----------

CactuSoul (15.12.2010), Chuk (14.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (15.12.2010), Հարդ (15.12.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Նկար 5*

*THE BUTCHER BOYS – JANE ALEXANDER*



Այս արձանը կոչվում է մսագործները: Այս մերկ տղամարդիկ կույր, խուլ ու համր են ձեր աղերսների հանդեպ:

----------

CactuSoul (15.12.2010), Chuk (14.12.2010), Դեկադա (15.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (15.12.2010), Հարդ (15.12.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Նկար 6*

*Լուսանկարիչ Ջոել-Պիտըր Վիտկին*


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

Ամերիկացի լուսանկարիչ Ջոել-Պիտըր Վիտկինը սիրում է լուսանկարել տրանսվեստիտների, հերմաֆրոդիտների, գաճաճների, դիակների, հաշմանդամների և պարզապես սարսափելի տեսարաններ: Ամեդ դեպքում, նախընտրեցի նրա լուսանկարները սփոյլեր թեգերի մեջ առնել, ասեմ, սրանք ավելի ահավոր ու զզվելի են, քան կարելի է պատկերացնել, խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս նայել: 

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

CactuSoul (15.12.2010), Հայկօ (15.12.2010), Հարդ (15.12.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Նկար 6

Զդզիսլավ Վեկսինսկի*




Լեհ նկարիչ Զդզիսլավ Վեկսինսկին իր կտավներում պատկերում էր տխեղծված մարդկանց և կործանվող աշխարհներ: Իր ստեղծագործական գործունեության լավագույն փուլը նա անվանում է «ֆանտաստիկության փուլ»: Այդ ժամանակ՝ 20-րդ դարի 60-80-ականններին նա ստեղծում է իր ամենահայտնի և տպավորիչ նկարները, որոնցում պատկերված են մահվան, փլուզման պատկերներ, բամաթիվ կմախքներով, խեղված մարմիններով և անապատով պեյզաժներ:  Նրա ֆոտոաշխատանքներում կարելի է հանդիպել նաև այնպիսի ծանր պատկերներ, ինչպիսիք են տխեղծված տիկնիկը, առանց դեմքի կամ լիովին վիրակապված դեմքով մարդկանց դիմանկարներ: 2005թ.-ին նկարչին դանակահարել է իր տան կառավարչի 16-ամյա որդին այն բանից հետո, երբ նա հրաժարվել է վերջինիս բավակաինին մեծ գումար պարտք տալ:

----------

CactuSoul (15.12.2010), Chuk (14.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (15.12.2010), Հայկօ (15.12.2010), Հարդ (15.12.2010)

----------


## Interdenominational

> Բրունո Ամադիոն (1911-1981) իսպանացի նկարիչ է, հայտնի է իր «Լացող տղաների» նկարներով: Վերևի նկարը նկարել է 1973թ.-ին: Նկարում պատկերված է թափառական տղա, որին հեինակը փողոցում է տեսել… Նկարն ավատրվելուց հետո տղան մեքենայի տակ է ընկել և մահացել: Մի շաբաթ անց այրվել է հեղինակի արվեստնոցը, և միայն այս նկարն է, որ չի վնասվել: Նմանատիպ ևս 2 հրդեհներ է վերապրել «Լացող տղան»: Այն համարվում է անիծված, նույնիսկ ասում են, թե նկարում բնակություն է հաստատել աշխարհի վրա զայրացած տղայի հոգին: Հեղինակը «Լացող տղաների» մի ամբողջ շարք ունի, որոնք բոլորն էլ նման առեղծվածային դեպերի հետ են կապված: Ի դեպ կն նաև «Լացող աղջիկներ»:


Տվյալ հոդվածը այլ բան հիշեցրեց, որը գուցե և անուղղակիորեն բխում է այդ հեղինակի «ձեռագրից»… Ոճային դիմանկարների մշակման շարքում կա նաև այդպիսի ոճ կամ ուղղություն, որը շատ նման է տվյալ նկարչի «ոճին».

----------

Շինարար (14.12.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Տվյալ հոդվածը այլ բան հիշեցրեց, որը գուցե և անուղղակիորեն բխում է այդ հեղինակի «ձեռագրից»… Ոճային դիմանկարների մշակման շարքում կա նաև այդպիսի ոճ կամ ուղղություն, որը շատ նման է տվյալ նկարչի «ոճին».


 Հա, նոր ինետը քրքրելիս դրա մասին էլ հանդիպեցի, ի դեպ նաև բացի լուսանկարներից, մեծ թվով այլ նկարիչների այդ ոճով նկարներ էլ կան, որոնք կարծես  թե ավելի ուշ են հայտնվել, օրինակ՝

----------

Interdenominational (14.12.2010), Արևածագ (14.12.2010), Հարդ (15.12.2010)

----------


## Interdenominational

*Շինարար*: Իմ կարծիքով, տվյալ պարագայում այդ «ոճ» կոչվածը ուղղակի հաջողված նյուանս է, որը ժամանակի ընթացքում է որպես այդպիսին ինքն իրեն մատուցել… 
Ու այլ նկարիչների գործեր՝ այդ  շեշտադրմամբ, որակել որպես «ա լյա Բրունո Ամադիոն», ներեցեք՝ խոզություն կլինի  :Sad: 

Օրինակ, մի՞թե որևէ մուգ գույնի երկրաչափական պատկեր նկարելուց առաջ պիտի ենթագիտակցորեն զգուշանանք Մալեվիչից… և այլն  :Dntknw:

----------

Շինարար (15.12.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Շինարար, չափազանց հետաքրքիր թեմա ես բացել, շատ շնորհակալ եմ :Smile: :

----------

ՆանՍ (15.12.2010), Շինարար (15.12.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> *Շինարար*: Իմ կարծիքով, տվյալ պարագայում այդ «ոճ» կոչվածը ուղղակի հաջողված նյուանս է, որը ժամանակի ընթացքում է որպես այդպիսին ինքն իրեն մատուցել… 
> Ու այլ նկարիչների գործեր՝ այդ  շեշտադրմամբ, որակել որպես «ա լյա Բրունո Ամադիոն», ներեցեք՝ խոզություն կլինի 
> 
> Օրինակ, մի՞թե որևէ մուգ գույնի երկրաչափական պատկեր նկարելուց առաջ պիտի ենթագիտակցորեն զգուշանանք Մալեվիչից… և այլն


Չէ, բայց ակամա զուգահեռներ չտանել չես կարող, ահա ևս մեկը՝ այս անգամ կինոյից: Haley Joel Osment-ը (անունը նոր ինետից պեղեցի) «Արհեստական բանականություն» ֆիլմում: 



Սա էլ «6-րդ զգայարան» ֆիլմում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Նկար 3 
> 
> Hands Resist Him - Bill Stoneham* 
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> 
> Բիլ Սթոունհեմի «Նրան ընդդիմացող ձեռքերը» հեղինակը նկարել է 1972թ.-ին Կալիֆոռնիայում: Հեիղնակի խոսքով՝ նկարում հենցի ինքն է պատկերված 5-ամյա հասակում, դուռն իրական և երազների աշխարհի բաժանման գծի պատկերացումն է, իսկ տիկնիկը այն ուղեկցողը, որ կարող է տղային այդ աշխարհը տանել: Մի անգա նկարը գտան աղբակույտում, այն գտնող ընտանիքը տուն տարավ և կախեց պատից: Առաջին իսկ գիշերը 4-ամյա դուստրը վազելով գալիս է ծնողների սենյակ և ասում, որ նկարում երեխաները կռվում են: 
> 
> ...


Բայց ես իրոք վատացա էս նկարից  :Sad:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց ես իրոք վատացա էս նկարից


Իսկ եթե տեքստը կարդացած չլինեի՞ր:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իսկ եթե տեքստը կարդացած չլինեի՞ր:


Ես տեքստն էլ կարդացի ու էլի չվատացա  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ եթե տեքստը կարդացած չլինեի՞ր:


Նկարը մինչև տեքստը նայեցի: Հետո փակել, նոր եմ կարդացել: Էդ աստիճանի վատացա:

----------

